

Windows 10 Includes a Linux-Style Package Manager Named “OneGet” - yammesicka
http://www.howtogeek.com/200334/windows-10-includes-a-linux-style-package-manager-named-oneget/

======
kayamon
Am I the only person on the planet who _doesn 't_ want a Linux-style package
manager?

Why can't apps be self-contained downloadable things with all their
dependencies contained within, like back in the Apple Macintosh days?

~~~
yulaow
Because doing something like that is not only a space and data duplication
problem, but also a security problem where you have to be sure that when a
specific program has a critical bug (let's take openssl for instance) all the
"self-contained programs" that you have on your machine get updated at the
specific version that can save your ass... and that's become a vendor-specific
issue, not something that you as a user or admin can solve directly and
easily.

